# Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey guys,
Ive searched but couldn't find!!
Just a quick question. I just picked up this headunit from someone here on the tex, and after I bought it i read up on the esn lock for the unit. He stated that the cd he gave me, the GPS Nav disc, is the only disc that I would need for the unit to operate. Is this true? I can't seem to find the answer anywhere online.

Thanks!


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (DJetta03)*

That should be true. ESN (Eclipse Security Network) works by coding a CD or DVD of the users' choice as the "key" disk. If the unit ever loses power then that disk, not just a copy of the disk, or the same music CD or Nav DVD, but the EXACT disk used to set the ESN key will need to be inserted to make the unit functional again. ESN basically reads the unique information off the CD/DVD (serial and/or batch numbers) and sets that as it's "key". Eclipse's website should have more on this if you still need more info. Next time try the car electronics/audio forum too, you may get results faster there.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (Trumpster)*

he coded a cd to the radio, you pretty much need the original owner to call eclipse and get an unlock code, which can only be done once after that its a paper weight!!! hopefully the po sent the warranty card in


----------



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (blueb316v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has anyone installed this nav unit in a volkswagen before or a similiar head unit?? i am trying to install this but it seems way to small for the factory whole in the dash. I can't seem to find a pocket or anything that would keep this in place.
Any ideas??
Thanks


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (Trumpster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trumpster* »_That should be true. ESN (Eclipse Security Network) works by coding a CD or DVD of the users' choice as the "key" disk. If the unit ever loses power then that disk, not just a copy of the disk, or the same music CD or Nav DVD, but the EXACT disk used to set the ESN key will need to be inserted to make the unit functional again. ESN basically reads the unique information off the CD/DVD (serial and/or batch numbers) and sets that as it's "key". Eclipse's website should have more on this if you still need more info. Next time try the car electronics/audio forum too, you may get results faster there. 

Not true. The deck uses the TOC off the disc. An exact copy works fine (I lost my key CD and bought a new copy).
OP - if it's a single din, and you had a double din, you'll need a metra kit or something similar.


----------



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (wreckedmyteg)*

right now the unit is a double din, and my dash is a double din, but the unit seems to be a little too small...
ive called dealers, and they said i would have to make one somehow..but i dont' know how lol

any DIY around?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (DJetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJetta03* »_right now the unit is a double din, and my dash is a double din, but the unit seems to be a little too small...
ive called dealers, and they said i would have to make one somehow..but i dont' know how lol

any DIY around?

Do you have the mounting cage and trim ring?


----------



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (wreckedmyteg)*

no i dont...i dont know where to get one..thats the problem


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (DJetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJetta03* »_no i dont...i dont know where to get one..thats the problem

You have to get them from Eclipse. You could probably order them through a dealer.
It's the only way to mount the deck. There is no aftermarket solution.


----------



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
You have to get them from Eclipse. You could probably order them through a dealer.
It's the only way to mount the deck. There is no aftermarket solution.

check this out..i emailed the rep who sells these and he says that these sleeves fit all eclipse headunit..i specifically told him that mine was a double din and he says it "should" fit..should i buy it?? all of the sleeves in the pic look like single din..








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...:1123


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (DJetta03)*

The picture definetly shows single din cages.


----------



## DJetta03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Eclipse AVN5435 ESN Code (wreckedmyteg)*

thats what i figured...

the guy whos selling the sleeves is def an idiot


----------

